# Toss the brisket?



## mountainsmoker (Jul 4, 2011)

Tried smoking a brisket for the first time in about two years.  Sorta thinking I need to toss it.  After 12 hours the meet was only at 133 internal.  I thought I had the smoker temp plenty warm, but the placement of the prob is critical I think.  I smoke the brisket indirect by putting on old broiling pan wrapped in foil under the meat (using two layers of grills). With the prob sticking out over the pan exposed to the coals more the temps were 220-260, but I noticed (after experimenting this morning) if I moved the prob to be positioned over the broiling pan the temps drop 50-70 degrees, meaning that the meat which is over the pan was cooking at as low as 150 for long periods of time, hence the 130s after 12 hours?

In reading various posts I see some mixed thoughts on whether the meat is safe.  The meat was 18pounds (smallest I could get in a packer) cryo packed (vacuum bag) and I didn't inject it or stick the prob in until the 12 hour mark.  I did score some of the flesh while trimming some fat and scoring the fat.

Play it safe and pitch the meat?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 4, 2011)

Since you didn't pierce the meat the outside 1/2' had to reach 140 in 4 hours to be safe. From what you describe I doubt that was the case. If it were me I would not take a chance. Maybe others will chime in with their opinions.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't think I would Risk it either...


----------



## mountainsmoker (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah, that's the call we made after doing some more reading.  Good thing there's nothing wrong good old burgers and hot dogs the 4th!  The brisket is in the process of getting the crap cooked out of it as a way of venting some of the frustration.  Not sure it's working, the thing smells and looks great.  Oh well.  Maybe I'll give it another go next weekend.

I figured out my error, I usually cook smaller pieces of meat so the probe tip is usually over the drip pan so I generally get good air temp readings there instead of having it more exposed to the coals directly like I did last night.  Damn.

Thanks for you thoughts guys.


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 10, 2011)

OK here's mine 

Cooked my brisket yesterday when done sampled a slice off the end and  wrapped in 2 layers of foil and left it on the counter to cool for 1 hr before putting in the frige. 

 Meanwhile,  the wife shows up at the office door with nothing but a silk robe on,..well not on for very long! You guys get where I’m going with this right?

 Anyway, I forget about the brisket first thing on my mind when I wake ( 6 hours later) is.. Oh crap the brisket!  It smells good not that that means anything at this point, it was still warm , I put it in the oven but 250 to bring the temp back up.

I’m concerned what would you guys do ?

-Take a chance you only live once!

- Make a grave in the back yard and mourn my loss and  try to work sympathy,  guilt from the wife perhaps involving  that silk robe again!


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd toss it.


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 10, 2011)

The wife or the brisket


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 10, 2011)

PDX210 said:


> OK here's mine
> 
> Cooked my brisket yesterday when done sampled a slice off the end and  wrapped in 2 layers of foil and left it on the counter to cool for 1 hr before putting in the frige.
> 
> ...




If you just took it off the smoker & it was around 200 IT & wrapped it right away. It would stay above 140 for a few hours. I think it would be fine.


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 11, 2011)

I kept the brisket  put it in the oven at 225 until the internal temp was 160 so far none of us are sick i'll keep all posted on my "experiment"

Oh, it tasted great!


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 11, 2011)

So far so good not sick yet!


----------



## yankee in ua (Jul 11, 2011)

If you didn't start feeling bad at around the 4 hour mark after eating, you're home free.  It's some time later that "reverse flowing" would start.

My new life motto is, Never buy street food in Ukraine, those babushkas will kill you and never lose a wink of sleep over it.


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 16, 2011)

final update

no problems eating this brisket no one got sick but no plans on doing this again!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 16, 2011)

Glad all is well!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 16, 2011)

That's ashmed,but the risk of meat at that low a temp. for so long is NOT good.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry for the loss of a great meal
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but your life is more important.

  That's why I like to be there when my cook is going;the easier way is not always the best route.I'm sticking to STICKS
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











  That way I can have control of the situation.

  Better luck next time and...


----------

